# Festive season order delays.



## Stroodlepuff (28/12/16)

*



Just a friendly reminder that there are some delays with orders placed after 23/12/2016 11:00 due to the public holidays associated with the festive season. We are doing our best to get these out today but please bear with us.

Please also not that there will be further delays on orders placed after 30/12/2016 11:00 due to the pulic holidays that follow.*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

